# Thin wall SDR pipe and black fittings????



## Dan_T (Dec 19, 2012)

I am getting ready to install a dust collection system in my basement. I have a HF 2HP collector and have recently acquired a bunch of assorted fittings, flex hose, and blast gates. All the fittings and hose are the 4" black ones that Rockler carries. I have a run of about 30' with 5 tools and a sweep pipe. I plan on using the thin wall PVC sewer/drain pipe. My questions are:
1. Will the black fittings I have fit into the SDR pipe? Or will I have to use those black rubber connector boots? I think those boot are about $8.00 each.
2. My Lowes store carries both the green SDR pipe and the white SDR pipe. The white is about $4.00 less then the green. Will either work or is one better then the other?
Any help would be appreciated I have never installed or used a dust collecting system before.


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

Go with the pipe that's the cheapest, it's plenty strong for DC systems. The only thing may be if one is more smooth on the inner surface. Smoothness is good. I'm thinking the Rockler stuff is the typical DC assortment, and if true...nothing will fit. Your friend will be duct tape, maybe wooden donuts, small pieces of PVC, slitted ends with band clamps, and on and on. One thing I did to make the black DC fitting fit the S&D was cut a 1.5" long piece of straight PVC...then cut about 1" from the side. Squeeze this c piece down until it forms a circle and put it between the fitting and the pipe (hope that made sense). Use sheet metal screws to hold pieces together (short ones, so they don't project too far into the pipe) and silicon to seal the joints. But those rubber boots can be costly and frankly don't work any better than any of the home made/cobbled together approach (IMHO).


----------



## Marv (Nov 30, 2008)

A little heat from a heat gun allowed me to fit the standard 4" fittings into the 4" S/D pipe from Lowes/Home Depot...










The blast gates have tapered ends so I was able to get those in without any heat..


----------

